# Happy Birthday June



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My spoiled red dog is 7 today. 
Shopping with me this morning for bull sticks. Then new toys, and homemade muffins.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash joining in on the fun.
https://youtu.be/UzwfWRx-0yQ


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Sounds like a great way to spend the day.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday June! Sounds like a wonderful birthday! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Muffin, and then a nap with her toy.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, pretty girl!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Seems like just yesterday she was this tiny, and Cash was infatuated with her.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Sweet puppy pic and love the snooze with the new toy! So sweet!


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday June! 😀😀😀


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday June!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday June!


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

A little late, but Happy Birthday June!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

belated birthday wishes June


----------

